# Mehr als 60Hz wirklich notwendig?



## FanBoySlim (12. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Bisher habe ich das so verstanden:

Wenn die Grafikkarte mehr als 60 FPS in einem Spiel schafft, aber der Monitor nur 60Hz hat, kann es aufgrund der Differenz zu Tearing kommen. Dagegen sollen unter anderem FreeSync, VSync und GSync helfen. Auch soll es möglich sein diese Differenz zu verkleinern, wenn der Monitor z.B. 144Hz hat und somit näher an der eigentlichen Grafikkartenleistung liegt.

Meine Frage: Man kann doch die FPS in Spielen wie "Counter-Strike" oder "League of Legends" auch einfach auf 60 FPS limitieren. Worin liegt denn hier dann der Vorteil von 144Hz Monitoren?

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2019)

Wenn du nicht synchronisierst, hast du immer tearing.
144Hz sehen einfach flüssiger aus, weil öfter ein neues Bild aufgebaut als bei 60Hz. 
Viele Spiele, gerade CSGO, haben mit mehr fps ein flüssigeres Spielgefühl.


----------



## FanBoySlim (12. August 2019)

Hall oJoM79,

Danke für deine Nachricht! Lass uns das doch kurz in 2 Bereich aufteilen

1. Tearning:



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du synchronisierst, hast du immer tearing.



Wie meinst du das?  Eigentlich sollen FreeSync und Gsync doch Tearing verhindern -> Screen-Tearing und V-Sync erklaert -

Zitat: "Wenn nun aber unsere Grafikkarte mehr Frames errechnet, als unser Monitor in seinem Zyklus anzeigen kann stehen wir vor einem Problem. Jetzt stehen 2 Frames mit verschiedenen Bildern vor einem Hertz und wollen sich beide darein zwängen. So kann es passieren, dass der obere Teil des Bildschirms den ersten Frame anzeigt, und der darunter bereits den nächsten. So ensteht Screen-Tearing."

Also eigentlich sollte ich doch mit einem FPS 60 Limiter verhindern können, dass sich 2 Frames doppeln und so Tearing entsteht, oder nicht?

-

2. FPS:

Das 144Hz ein flüssigeres Spielgefühl vermitteln kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber wie realistisch ist das denn? Reicht da nicht vielleicht auch schon ein 75Hz Monitor? Ich meine die Hz Zahlen gehen mittlerweile hoch bis 240. Irgendwo muss es doch aufhören Sinn zu machen, bzw. ab wie viel Herz macht es wirklich Sinn?

Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. August 2019)

144Hz muss man auch wirklich mal selbst gesehen haben, damit man den Vorteil wirklich versteht. Ich kann mir zum Beispiel nicht mir vorstellen wieder auf 60Hz runterzugehen, da es sich z.B. in CSGO trotz über 200fps einfachbei weitem nicht so flüssig anfühlt. Das merke ich immer wieder wenn ich manchmal bei Freunden oder auf meinem Zweitmonitor spiele. Auch kann man tatsächlich durch die dann natürlich geringeren Latenzen tatsächlich besser spielen weil man schneller reagieren kann, oder was meinst du wieso kein Profi in CSGO auf 60Hz spielt, sondern eben auf mindestens 144, wenn nicht 240Hz? ^^


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du synchronisierst, hast du immer tearing.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Freesync und Gsync z.B. sollen doch gerade Tearing verhindern.
Tearing tritt doch dann vermehrt auf wenn die FPS und Hz asynchron sind.

 Aber 144hz sieht immer flüssiger aus als 60Hz. Egal wieviele FPS man hat.
Sofern sie nicht ganz niedrig sind unter 30 Fps oder so.


----------



## Lennfant (12. August 2019)

Wenn du dich bspw in cs go gleichmäßig in 1 Sekunde halb um die eigene Achse drehst, hast du quasi alle 3° ein Bild, da 180° durch 60Hz (Bilder Pro Sekunde). Wenn du nun einen 144Hz Monitor nimmst hast du aber bereits alle 1,25° ein Bild, sodass dir die Bewegung deutlich flüssiger vorkommt. Bei mir ist es dem Empfinden nach außerdem so, dass ich dadurch auch genauer Zielen kann, da durch den geringeren Input Lag die Mausbewegung am Bildschirm schneller da angezeigt wird, wo sie tatsächlich ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

Lennfant schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bspw in cs go gleichmäßig in 1 Sekunde um die eigene Achse drehst, hast du quasi alle 3° ein Bild, da 180° durch 60Hz (Bilder Pro Sekunde). Wenn du nun einen 144Hz Monitor nimmst hast du aber bereits alle 1,25° ein Bild, sodass dir die Bewegung deutlich flüssiger vorkommt.


Coole Rechnung und Vergleich... da wäre ich so nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## KrHome (12. August 2019)

Dass 144 fps in kompetetiven Spielen besser als 60 sind, ist klar (es ist einfach wahrnehmbar flüssiger). 

Aber auch unabhängig von der Bildrate hat ein 144 Hz Monitor viele Vorteile.

1. Tearing oberhalb der Monitorfrequenz ist viel schlimmer als unterhalb der Monitorfrequenz, da oberhalb der Frequenz mehrere Bildrisse entstehen und unterhalb der Frequenz nur einer.

Bsp. 60 Hz:
unterhalb von 60 fps = 1 Bildriss
61 bis 119 fps = 2 Bildrisse
121 bis 179 fps = 3 Bildrisse

Tearing unterhalb von 144 fps auf einem 144 Hz Monitor verursacht nur einen Bildriss - ist also schon aus diesem Grund unauffälliger.

2. Ein 144 Hz Monitor schaltet in ~7ms, ein 60 Hz Monitor schaltet in ~16ms. 

Das hat zur Folge: 
- Die oben angesprochenen geringeren Bildrisse sind also auf dem 144 Hz Monitor auch noch kürzer zu sehen (nur 7 statt 16ms). 
- Da der Monitor schneller schalten muss, müssen auch die Flüssigkristalle schneller sein, d.h. ein 144 Hz Monitor produziert deutlich weniger Bewegungsunschärfe.
- 60 fps an einem 60 Hz Display haben einen höheren Input Lag als 60 fps an einem 144 Hz Monitor.
- Die Mikroruckler unterhalb der Monitorfrequenz bei der Nutzung von Triple Buffered VSync sind mit 144 Hz unauffälliger, da die angezeigten Doppelbilder nur 7 statt 16ms lang sind.


----------



## FanBoySlim (12. August 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten  damit habt ihr meine Fragen beantwortet!


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2019)

Counterstrike als Beispiel ist allerdings auch ein Sonderfall, weil der Inputlag mit den FPS skaliert. Selbst bei 60 Hz sollte man über 100 FPS haben, denn 60 FPS fühlen sich unglaublich zäh an.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2019)

Upps, da fehlte ein nicht vor dem synchronisierst.


----------

